# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Lee Labrada - 1992 Mr. Olympia (Aesthetic) VIDEO

## 1981

Lee Labrada - 1992 Mr. Olympia PICS (Aesthetic)

----------

